# American Idol 2009!



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

So, who watched? Like the new judge?? Any favs already??

I liked the chick with the funky hair and all the tats. And kind of like the blind guy at the end. Oh, and the guy who sang in the closet had a good voice. Couldn't STAND the bikini chick. The head bobbing annoyed the heck out of me.

I know there are some other changes this yr. Should be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I love American Idol! Did you see Ryan try to give the blind guy a high-five? Ummmm....Ryan......he's BLIND.....he can't see you when you hold your hand up for him!! Ryan did end up reaching down and grabbing his hand and then they gave each other a high-five. There were a few I liked, and a few I didn't. I can't believe they gave bikini-girl a golden ticket!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I didn't get to watch the whole thing yet, but I did see the tatted up chick...I liked her too. I think I'm going to like the new judge. I like the show better once they hit Hollywood.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My hope for this season is people will learn how to PRONOUNCE....KARA..

LOL

I had to crack up at that part about how to pronounce her name and her reaction, boy, can I relate.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> My hope for this season is people will learn how to PRONOUNCE....KARA..
> 
> LOL
> 
> I had to crack up at that part about how to pronounce her name and her reaction, boy, can I relate.


ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> My hope for this season is people will learn how to PRONOUNCE....KARA..
> 
> LOL
> 
> I had to crack up at that part about how to pronounce her name and her reaction, boy, can I relate.


Haha...down here in cajun country, you'd pull your hair out to hear your name pronounced. KA(short a)-RUH.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Yep, I've heard the southern pronounciation, the Yankee, the English, you name it. 

Funny, a friend of mine called me a few years back to tell me she was pregnant with a girl and she was going to name her Kara and I was like "NOOOOO" "She'll have to listen to it being mispronounced and/or correct people for the rest of her life. lol

What is even worse, that my husband's last name is pronounced a few wrong ways as well, so now I have to hear my full name not spoken right. 

You'd think people would think "Karen", and see an "a" instead of "en" and get it, but...NOPE. 

Last nights show though..it was funny. I always love the auditions and I can't believe how many crazies come out for it. Seriously. Where do this people hide? lol


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I can relate to the name thing...my name is pronounced Megan with a long e but always get Magen. After awhile I just gave up.....if that is the worst I am called than I am doing good. My mom wanted to be different....thanks mom!!!! I guess when I was younger it made me really mad and I would always correct people!!! Oh well!!! Thought that it was good but did not like the bikini chic at all. I called her a bobble head....it drove me nuts!!! I liked the tatoo chic Emily~ We shall see how things go tonight!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah come on..nothing says "my mother was suffering the effects of the epidural" then spelling Tricia/Trisha...Tritia.
I get Trit-tia...Trit-ea. RARELY Trisha.

I know 3/4 of y'all have been saying the wrong name in your had all this time I've been here, lol. It's the story of my life.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Imagine how people screw up my last name. Theriot. And I guess I was crazy for hypenating it with my married name, Smith, but I couldn't let go of my cool cajun name for Smith. Anyway, I always know when I'm getting a sales call and the person asks for Kim The-re-ot. The correct pronounciation is Teh-ree-oh.

Tritia, I was wondering whether you were Tricia or Trit-ea. Glad I know now.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so happy to have AI back!! I couldn't believe bikini girl got a ticket either, and that attitude, along with her bad voice! And how about when she insisted on kissing Ryan! I thought he was going to cry! LOL

In Ryan's defense, the blind guy actually does have some vision, it's just very limited, still no reason to be high 5ing him when he obviously can't see.

I thought there were more outstanding men so far than women, but it's early and I think we only see about half of the people that get threw.

There was a woman, I think she was the last contestant in KC, who was 23 with 3 children that I thought had a neat voice.

Why do they show every single freak from Nebraska? The weird girl with bi-colored hair, the blond kid whose mom told him he couldn't sing but came anyway...he couldn't sing. If anyone remembers the girl from last season that karate chopped Ryan..she was from Nebraska, they actually showed her again, but she was just on screen and kind of made a screaming sound.

I'm liking the new judge a lot.

Also very happy to have Damages and Nip/Tuck back.

Now I think I've always got "Kara" right, and Simon just sounds like a Brit.
Megan, I DID think it was Maegan, I'm sorry! You'll have to remind me in Chicago.
Tritia, I always thought it was Trisha, I think I'm so lazy when I read that I just "read" it that way so that's how it stuck in my head!
Kim, I think that's a great last name and I would have kept it too. I love ethnic names and I kept mine and hyphenated it also. Kim, BTW, I was thinking the same thing when I saw "Blue Dog".

Can't wait for Tuesday!
Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I liked the Danny, who had just lost his wife. They give such a limited view of themselves at this point it it difficult to say who will keep going. It takes tremendous effort to continuously learn the music and dance moves.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Megan, I didn't know you pronounced your name differently  I'm totally guilty of calling you Maygen...WOOOOPS. Sorry! I know what you mean about giving up on correcting people, I seldom do anymore unless I'm in a pissy mood or they mispronounce my last name in conjunction with my first name and that always makes me cringe. lol

You could always go legally change the spelling, I know name changes at the court here can be done w/o a lawyer and filing a form, i've thought about that too, but there just isn't any other way to spell mine more specifically!

Tritia, I bet yours does get mispelled all. the. time. I like the mom-post epidural theory, I think my mom smoked too much pot back in the day, I'm named after some Star trek person (and my great grandmother)

The bikini girl was nauseating, she wont' last long, no way..I bet she doesn't make it through hollywood unless she causes a bunch of drama.

They always pick the freakiest of the freaks. Ratings. Where do some of these people come from? lol I think some are actors or seeking their 2 minutes of fame


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I liked Danny too.....that guy with the REALLY deep voice was kinda creepy. He seemed nice, but his voice was so weird.

Tritia...yep, I'm guilty...so, nice to meet you Trisha!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Ah come on..nothing says "my mother was suffering the effects of the epidural" then spelling Tricia/Trisha...Tritia.
> I get Trit-tia...Trit-ea. RARELY Trisha.
> 
> I know 3/4 of y'all have been saying the wrong name in your had all this time I've been here, lol. It's the story of my life.


Tritia, I thought about your name's pronounciation during Cooper's thread and am glad I finally came up with Trish-a. My name - Suzanne - gets reduced to Susan. Not that there's anything wrong with Susan, but it's not my name! I think I was named after some chick my uncle met during WW II in France. His wife was pregnant at the same time my mother was - she had a boy, so he prevailed upon my mom to use "his" name. Otherwise I would have been Holly. I've always felt like a Holly.
Now for Idol - I've enjoyed it so far. Seems friendlier and funnier this year. I do have a hard time keeping everyone straight so far.
Suzy


----------

